# Post your favourite photo of the year.



## Clava (Nov 9, 2010)

So, pick just one photo that mean something special to you this year. 

Here is mine because I was privileged to be there...


----------



## MyFillyAspen (Oct 28, 2012)

That's a lovely photo - its an amazing experience being there for the birth of a foal .

Here is my faverouite photo of the year  It's a picture I took recently of my friend and her first horse (TB gelding named Copper). I love it because of how much it captures the love and happiness - I only wish his ears were forward - he's good at that.. :lol:


----------



## Clava (Nov 9, 2010)

Would love to see some more favourite photos


----------



## WesternRider (Jan 12, 2012)

this is my fav pic so far from this year


----------



## LindyPhoebeRuby (Aug 29, 2013)

My heart horse loving on her baby right after she was born.  As you can see it's my avatar too ;-)


----------



## Endiku (Dec 6, 2010)

I'd have to say this one is mine.










Its not exactly high quality, but it means so much to me because this time last year, the filly in the photo was a breath away from death with Equine Herpes Virus, half the weight she should have been, barely even here. In this photo she looks like what she is...a vibrant, healthy, happy baby. This was the first time she cantered of her own accord...just because she wanted to.


----------



## PaintHorseMares (Apr 19, 2008)

My favorite this year has been this one from May of our 3 week old colt, Buckshot.


----------



## cowgirl4753 (Aug 3, 2012)

Me and my boy making it to finals!

_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## MALOTE (Dec 9, 2013)

My favorite photo is me and "my" horse, we found this spring and he gave me so much ...


----------



## paintluver (Apr 5, 2007)

I love this photo. I finally found my heart horse. I love him so much


----------



## CLaPorte432 (Jan 3, 2012)

_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Clava (Nov 9, 2010)

Great photos and stories everyone,


----------



## farahmay (Sep 2, 2013)

These are so adorable! the little foals aww. 
I don't have any cute photos, mine are all from lessons -sinks into darkness-


----------



## Clava (Nov 9, 2010)

farahmay said:


> These are so adorable! the little foals aww.
> I don't have any cute photos, mine are all from lessons -sinks into darkness-


It doesn't have to be cute - just one that means something to you


----------



## lbw0912 (Jan 30, 2013)

not the best quality photo ...but I love it anyway...two of my boys loving on Jet... they love this horse..and he sure loves them!


----------



## Paintedponies1992 (Nov 17, 2013)

I'd have to say this picture from the beginning of the year, it was at this moment that I knew I'd found the one. Ever since then Apollo has been my trail buddy as, unlike Rosie, he enjoys long trail rides and never rushes to get back home .


----------



## amberly (Dec 16, 2012)

I think this is my favorite photograph this year so far because Brisco and I have been practicing bareback and liberty for a while now and he has been excellent. He works better bareback than he does in the saddle and jsut recently we went without a bit in and bareback and he performed the best I have ever seen.
I do think that if you want to have more of a bond with your horse, you must understand hum, gain trust, and one thing that will elp is to ride bareback and without any bit in - because once I rode without a bit in and rode bareback it was amazing. We loping three full circles around, which is something I've always wanted to try doing but we could never do it before now.
Riding Bareback is an amazing feeling and works wonders. Every time I feel down or just need to lighten up, just even sitting on my horse bareback is enough to lift me to the highest spirits.










One thing I learned when you lope bareback, don't let your heels help grab on and stay on your horse by putting them to his side. That is how I leanred Brisco is actually not that lazy and can buck! But I stayed on both times bareback, so that is always a plus!
the first time I thought it was just him getting his energy out, but the second time I found out what caused it, then i tested it and sure enough I was right.
My other horse, Golley, I wouldn't wanna ride abreback when he bucks. I was warming him up for a friend and I am glad I did because we were tkaing a joyful lope ride back home and he felt like "a real horse" and man he does have a good buck! Don't worry, I stayed on!

But anyways - I love this photo. It has so many stories to tell, as you can see


----------



## Cherrij (Jan 30, 2013)

This is the day I bought him. He fell in my heart from the advert already. The fact that I was later told, he has lost 1 eye did not budge the lump that had set in there. This is a few hours after I brought him home.. he looked right through me and I knew, no matter what, we will have a great life together.


----------



## rhosroyalvelvet (Sep 5, 2013)

This is mine. It's of my beautiful boy at equifest Ireland winning his class after having months off because of laminitis. we got him around 3 years ago as a skinny old looking boy with a very dippy back and high whithers. We worked him fed him and he came champion show pony the first time we took him out. He is such a special beautiful and down right insane pony but I wouldn't be whole with out him. I love this picture because he never ever smiles for the camera. As soon as he sees it ears go back but he didn't see it and I feel it really captures his joy and his presence. He has more or less gone out of showing now because he is begining to look old compared to the younger ponies but at 21 years young he has started dressage and are aims are high(ish) (at prelim level).


----------



## MHFoundation Quarters (Feb 23, 2011)

Great thread idea! Here's my favorite this year. Got a new camera recently, love it. Picture is my kiddo & Merit, my 2 yo gelding. He's "that guy" that everyone adores. Just a super sweet, very willing to please youngster. DD absolutely loves him, makes me glad because down the road a few years after I've logged some serious time on him, he'll be her step up horse to show. 


Mutual understanding or conspiring against mom? Yet to be determined. :lol:


----------



## MsLady (Apr 18, 2013)

Cowboy was just a few hours old in this picture, he was Lady's first foal. I love how she is standing over him protecting him. Her coloring was beautiful after she gave birth to him, she had a purple hue to her coat. I think this will always be my favorite picture!


_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Zexious (Aug 2, 2013)

^ohmygoshthebaby ._.


----------



## Golden Horse (Feb 20, 2010)

No way I can do just one.

Holding hands with my grandson for the first time










Back in the saddle after recovering in mind and body from my fall.










and this one, grandson comes to visit, and meets horses for the first time


----------



## Herosbud (Dec 14, 2013)




----------



## Herosbud (Dec 14, 2013)

Heromeetsafriend_zps9adf04ff.jpg Photo by joehaber | Photobucket
This is my horse Hero meeting a new neighbor.


----------



## LeighLovesLongears (Aug 25, 2012)

My favorite photo of the year. I can't tell you how many times I have tried to get this face on camera and I finally accomplished it!


----------



## ccndodger (Dec 15, 2011)

*My faves from 2013 *

Here are just a few of my favorite pics from this year. Several firsts and highlights I had with my boy Dodger <3 We went to our first hunter jumper show and won several blues along with reserve champion in our division. We also took part in an extreme cowboy challenge series coming out first in the adult division. AND we have been doing alot of bridleless riding and strengthening our bond. He has grown up so much


----------



## sarahb87 (Sep 1, 2013)

well I have 3 from this year and one from a few years back 




and the one from a few years back always been a fav pic


----------



## MsLady (Apr 18, 2013)

Love all of these pictures!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## JustDressageIt (Oct 4, 2007)

My first true ride on my filly, who I've known since she was born, who has been "mine" just as long, whether I knew it or not. (Long story, she was basically a gift from a very amazing friend.)
This was my first canter on her, I'm fairly sure I was grinning ear-to-ear the entire ride.


----------



## shellybean (Dec 28, 2012)

This one has to be one of my favorites...just because when I got him he was at least 200 lbs underweight, unhappy, didn't trust anyone, very green (just started...basically ponied behind another horse for a few rides, not ever ridden/trained alone), developed a bucking problem and wouldn't let anyone on his back for months. I put MONTHS of blood, sweat and tears into just getting him rideable again, all completely on my own. We can even ride bareback now...he flipped out the first time and it took a while for him to get used to the feeling. We accomplished a lot together. 

So I just feel like this photo shows how far we've come.


And this one has to be my all time favorite of just him...


----------



## Incitatus32 (Jan 5, 2013)

I've got a couple from this year that really mean a lot. 
This past July I shattered my knee (freak hay loading accident). After a surgery and fluctuating prognosis's my doctor said that riding or even being around horses would be impossible as it would dislocate and re-shatter my knee. I decided one day to climb up on my mare because I was "healed enough". Best. Decision. Of. My. Life. 







Yeah, I'm aware I'm riding in tennis shoes and missing a stirrup haha my bad knee doesn't bend up anymore and I was too lazy to lower the stirrups for this one ride (they're much lower now). 

Please pardon the photo quality, I don't have a good camera and the file was corrupted so I had to save a low quality version. haha the background is whited out because there were others riding. 















This is his small stretch lol. 







This is from a year ago of me and our rescue horse; I just feel that it sums up what he's done so far. He went from having done little dressage before we got him to now loving every minute of it. A big dressage rider from my area was out to watch him and loved how he just threw his heart into it. She said that he was one of the most expressive horses she'd seen in a while. 

PS. I don't know why but my horses ears are all back.... they're not in pain I promise. My mare's just a grump and likes to show her displeasure with being worked, my gelding just loves to listen to the rider like that (same with the contact he loves it) it's his security blanket.


----------



## Endiku (Dec 6, 2010)

ccndodger said:


> Here are just a few of my favorite pics from this year. Several firsts and highlights I had with my boy Dodger <3 We went to our first hunter jumper show and won several blues along with reserve champion in our division. We also took part in an extreme cowboy challenge series coming out first in the adult division. AND we have been doing alot of bridleless riding and strengthening our bond. He has grown up so much



:shock: Is Dodger as HUGE as he looks?! Goodness! Beautiful boy.


----------



## CLaPorte432 (Jan 3, 2012)

ccndodger said:


> Here are just a few of my favorite pics from this year. Several firsts and highlights I had with my boy Dodger <3 We went to our first hunter jumper show and won several blues along with reserve champion in our division. We also took part in an extreme cowboy challenge series coming out first in the adult division. AND we have been doing alot of bridleless riding and strengthening our bond. He has grown up so much


Seriously...How big is that horse? LoL. He looks 17 hands, 1400+ pounds! Or you are very tiny...LoL
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## ccndodger (Dec 15, 2011)

**



Endiku said:


> :shock: Is Dodger as HUGE as he looks?! Goodness! Beautiful boy.


Yes he is lol, either that or I am really short :wink: Thank you!


----------



## pineapplepastures (Nov 12, 2013)

Sorry for so many photos but these are all my favorite from this year. I'm in love with my horse, I think he's the most beautiful and amazing creature I've ever seen. 







_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Foxtail Ranch (Mar 10, 2012)

This is Ella, a Kentucky Mountain Saddle Horse, 13 YO, my sweetheart. She is good to beginners and fun for advanced riders too, has a very smooth gait and turns into a fuzzball in winter. This was her looking out at the freezing fog we have been shrouded in for the last 5 days!


----------



## Dark Intentions (Sep 30, 2011)

The last four aren't from this year but I love them so much I had to share.<3


----------



## ccndodger (Dec 15, 2011)

*Lol *



CLaPorte432 said:


> Seriously...How big is that horse? LoL. He looks 17 hands, 1400+ pounds! Or you are very tiny...LoL
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Lol, he is 16.3 thankfully done growing now and the last time I put the weight tape on him he was around 1300 +  And I am only 4'11" :wink:


----------



## Endiku (Dec 6, 2010)

Aww, you're my height ;D big big boy! I guess he looks even bigger because he's so solid. I love him. What breed is he?


----------



## Roperchick (Feb 1, 2010)

these are my favorite purely because it was the first time seeing my horses in 2 years im sure ill have new favorites when I see them at Christmas though!
























aaand dat bummmmmm








cow nose


----------



## ccndodger (Dec 15, 2011)

*^_^*



Endiku said:


> Aww, you're my height ;D big big boy! I guess he looks even bigger because he's so solid. I love him. What breed is he?


^_^ I bet you will probably get taller though hehe, as for me I am done growing :wink: He is a belgian x paint. He is definitely a big baby. <3


----------



## Endiku (Dec 6, 2010)

Haha, nope. No more growing for me! I'll be 18 next week and my doctor assures me that it will take a miracle for me to be 5' tall because my growth plates have closed. Oh well!


----------



## pbeebs (Sep 7, 2013)

Aw I am loving all these pictures. They are so great and meaningful.


----------



## pbeebs (Sep 7, 2013)

This one is one of the most meaningful to me. We bought our first home this year and after 10 years of boarding my horses, this was the first picture I took of my babies happy at home in our back yard. A dream come true. This is the moment our house became a home!


----------



## ccndodger (Dec 15, 2011)

Endiku said:


> Haha, nope. No more growing for me! I'll be 18 next week and my doctor assures me that it will take a miracle for me to be 5' tall because my growth plates have closed. Oh well!


Dont feel alone lol it might get on your nerves sometimes being short but dynamite comes in small packages LOL :wink: Plus we can ride anything from little ponies to giant drafts! :happydance:


----------



## Clava (Nov 9, 2010)

lovely photos everyone, but come on chaps it is supposed to be one photo (I'm going to make you pick one special favourite one) and the reason for it. It is a challenge.:twisted:


----------



## LadyChevalier (Apr 19, 2013)

Arggg It is so hard for me to pick my utmost favorite picture from this year. I had so much happen this year with my horses- foal born in june, trail rides, general pictures of my ponies, my engagement horsey photo shoot, my horsey themed wedding, and of course my recent addition of my new filly... 
I dont know... Its so hard..... Its between these two for sure, I just cant decide! Please dont make me choose! :lol:


----------



## Clava (Nov 9, 2010)

LadyChevalier said:


> Arggg It is so hard for me to pick my utmost favorite picture from this year. I had so much happen this year with my horses- foal born in june, trail rides, general pictures of my ponies, my engagement horsey photo shoot, my horsey themed wedding, and of course my recent addition of my new filly...
> I dont know... Its so hard..... Its between these two for sure, I just cant decide! Please dont make me choose! :lol:


I'd choose the black and white one for you:wink: Lovely.


----------



## LadyChevalier (Apr 19, 2013)

Well both pictures are very special to me as I raised this boy (Dante) myself. I was there at his birth and have done everything with him to this day. So this year he has made me such a happy momma, as he was the one I trusted most to carry me down the aisle. And hes only 4!  He and I have a very special bond and he truly is my dream horse- lots of people say that my drawings I made as a teen were of Dante before he was even a sparkle in his momma's eye. I had only bought his mom confirmed in foal to a friesian sire- I had no idea what I was going to get. And i got more than what I could have ever asked for. And of course the man of my dreams, while not a horse enthusiast like myself (he likes horses well enough but he is more into hunting/fishing), he gave me my dream wedding (and of course he proposed on horseback just for me  ). He understands my love for horses and truly appreciates that horses have made me into the person I am today. I cant believe how blessed I am, to have such a wonderful loving man in my life and an amazing group of horses to also call family, not to mention everything else I am blessed with. These two pictures really ring home for me, even though there are hundreds more from this year to choose from. And I dont ever want to take one second for granted. 

Maybe I should make another thread posting more of my favorites.... 

Thank you Clava!


----------



## LeynaProof (Jan 3, 2013)

This has to be my favorite picture of my guy. This is me vetting him in at his first Endurance ride where he completed 50 miles in 6 hours and 34 minutes. And the reason it is so special to me is because so many people told me I would never get him there and that if I rode him someone would be picking my pieces up off the trail. He was severely abused before I got him in March 2013 and really did make the hair on the back of my neck stand up for the first 4 months but I stuck it out and in November 2013 he finished his first 50 miler in 10th place and showed all those people what a little TLC and some patience does.


----------



## my2geldings (Feb 18, 2008)

*Favorite photos*

I have to cheat because I could not pick one. I'm very proud of our 2 horses and thrilled to have them as our horses for a long time. Here are my 2 favourite pictures from this year.

Celtic









and Cruiser


----------



## CLaPorte432 (Jan 3, 2012)

Is that a yearling halter on Little Miss Celtic already?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

can I just "like" everybody else's?


----------



## MALOTE (Dec 9, 2013)

ccndodger said:


> Here are just a few of my favorite pics from this year. Several firsts and highlights I had with my boy Dodger <3 We went to our first hunter jumper show and won several blues along with reserve champion in our division. We also took part in an extreme cowboy challenge series coming out first in the adult division. AND we have been doing alot of bridleless riding and strengthening our bond. He has grown up so much


The last one is hugde !! :shock:


----------



## AngieLee (Feb 20, 2011)

first off i LOVE everybody's pictures. This was a great thread idea. I can't believe your making me pick just one though lol 

This is a picture of my gelding Cody and I in the fall. Its one of my all the favorite pictures of him and I, I have more but you only said one LOL










I am going to half cheat though, I have a favorite picture of my boyfriend and another boarders horse,Raven, when we were bringing them in for dinner


----------



## jaydee (May 10, 2012)

Its a bit small as cropped from a larger photo - but Looby, Willow and Jazzie were soooooooooooooooooooo excited about all that deep snow. For about half an hour anyway.


----------



## my2geldings (Feb 18, 2008)

CLaPorte432 said:


> Is that a yearling halter on Little Miss Celtic already?
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


It is a yearling halter! :lol: she's got draft in her, so it gives you an idea of how big she is already!!


----------

